# Fosterin this puppy



## roxy25 (Dec 18, 2008)

My friend found this cute little puppy by her house a week ago no one claimed her so I am going to foster her until she gets better. ( she had bad diarrhea my friends mom fed her some cream cheese and probably something else :rolffleyes: ) but anyways I have her with me. She is very cute she is a dachshund Chihuahua mix ( IMO ) lol 

The vet said she is like 4 months

She already showing bad habits like crying in the crate which we stopped already in one night lol. She wont eat her food which will change in a few days and she is super sensitive to new things which I hope to get her out of it soon.


I will post some pictures later


----------



## plumcrazy (Sep 11, 2009)

Awwwwwwww!!! Ranger Rescue Roxy!!! I love fostering, especially when I can help make a positive difference in the behaviors of a puppy! Have fun with your chiweenie and hurry up with the pictures already!!!


----------



## Trillium (Sep 1, 2009)

Good for you. I'd love to see some pics too. I hope that she gets better soon


----------



## roxy25 (Dec 18, 2008)

ok sorry for delay here she is ( she has dominance issues ) 

So I spent a few mins today correcting her.

I was not sure if this mix had a designer name but it does so she is a chiweenie LOL 

any names suggestions ?


----------

